# Hebden Bridge bans carrier bags!



## mrs quoad (Jul 17, 2007)

Fucking hippies


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 17, 2007)

p.s. Woo!


----------



## yardbird (Jul 17, 2007)

So, what to put your sarnies in if your having a picnic huh?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2007)

excellent!  hb's always had a reputation for containing ladies with sensible shoes.   and now it has one for containing people with sensible ethics!

go hebden!

yardbird: tote bag.  they rock


----------



## yardbird (Jul 17, 2007)

You used to come into Dunlirey(sp?) on the ferry for Dubin and as you looked to the shore you would see bags flying and dancing across the seafront.
Not anymore!
Go Ebden


----------



## moose (Jul 17, 2007)

Only because everywhere gives you trendy paper bags with handles. 

Got a link?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2007)

viola 

http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/local-news?articleid=3031811


----------



## lostexpectation (Jul 18, 2007)

boo

it obviously doesn't rain there.


----------



## moose (Jul 18, 2007)

I hope they've considered the environmental impact of growing the cotton for reusable bags, and the fact that in production, paper ones are no less harmful to the environment than plastic ones


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 19, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> I hope they've considered the environmental impact of growing the cotton for reusable bags, and the fact that in production, paper ones are no less harmful to the environment than plastic ones



I'm guessing that the point of cotton bags is that they will last for ages and not just get used once like most carrier bags. I've got a plan to ask volunteers to make cotton bags from unwanted clothing/bedding/curtains that's unsuitable for selling second hand 'cos it damaged or whatever.


----------



## newbie (Jul 19, 2007)

this is baby and bathwater stuff- plastic bags being the second most useful thing ever invented (after gaffer tape).  Knowing that no problem is insoluble given a big enough plastic bag, it's worth remembering that they're useful for small things too, like taking wet fish home from the market.  how do you do that with cotton or paper, eh?  eh?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 19, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> like taking wet fish home from the market.  how do you do that with cotton or paper, eh?  eh?



you'll have to get yourself a bucket like the ones kids have at the seaside, you can even get tin ones with fish painted on them   just the job for your wet fish


----------



## toggle (Jul 19, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that the point of cotton bags is that they will last for ages and not just get used once like most carrier bags. I've got a plan to ask volunteers to make cotton bags from unwanted clothing/bedding/curtains that's unsuitable for selling second hand 'cos it damaged or whatever.




sewn or knit?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 19, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> sewn or knit?



Either, even crocheted


----------



## toggle (Jul 19, 2007)

toggle sits back and grins at her collection of knit cotton shopping bags


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jul 19, 2007)

toggle said:
			
		

> toggle sits back and grins at her collection of knit cotton shopping bags



You could always donate them to a very worthy charity


----------



## toggle (Jul 19, 2007)

then i'd have to use plastic bags.


----------



## jæd (Jul 19, 2007)

People will start shopping outside of Hebden Bridge once it starts raining.


----------



## northernhord (Aug 4, 2007)

If these fuckers are banning carrier bagz on ethical grounds in Hebz they should also provide decent affordable housing for the few locals that still live there.


----------



## rioted (Aug 12, 2007)

northernhord said:
			
		

> If these fuckers are banning carrier bagz on ethical grounds in Hebz they should also provide decent affordable housing for the few locals that still live there.


Who is they?

newbie: did people not get fish from the market before plastic?


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 12, 2007)

rioted said:
			
		

> newbie: did people not get fish from the market before plastic?



Yes you could get fish before plastic. Iirc it was generally wrapped in many layers of paper(which it leaked through and then had to be washed off) and you had a stinky/ soggy bag when you got home.


----------

